# Asian carp ?



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

Im looking for more info on this , does anyone have experience feeding Asian carp to their pets ? Im in the upper mid-west and there is a HUGE asian carp problem. Its entirely possible to catch 20-30 an outing and these things are big( 9-20 pounds). Im looking for nutritional values to find out if its even worth catching. They just passed a law where can catch these using any means possible (no explosives) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfG4vsJ5_xI


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

those are the ones they are afraid are getting into the great lakes, aren't they? Horrible fish. I don't know, but it would be nice if you could feed them to the dogs; at least they would be good for something.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

WOW! That's a lot of fish! 

I couldnt find any nutrition chart on it, but if I search "asian carp omega 3" on google, a few news articles come up talking about how Asian carp does not eat other fish, therefore it is low in mercury. Also, multiple sources are saying that they are high in Omega-3's. 

Keep in mind that I cannot find an actual nutrition chart for it, so who knows the real nutritional value on this stuff.

I'd say GO FISHING! Have fun and lucky you! :thumb:


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

liquid said:


> WOW! That's a lot of fish!
> 
> I couldnt find any nutrition chart on it, but if I search "asian carp omega 3" on google, a few news articles come up talking about how Asian carp does not eat other fish, therefore it is low in mercury. Also, multiple sources are saying that they are high in Omega-3's.
> 
> ...


Im gonna give it a shot this spring/summer and see what happens.Its to good to pass up. Also there is no daily limit on these things, imagine catching 100-150 pounds and loading up the freezer...i think I'm hooked already


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

xellil said:


> those are the ones they are afraid are getting into the great lakes, aren't they? Horrible fish. I don't know, but it would be nice if you could feed them to the dogs; at least they would be good for something.


Yes,, these are the ones !


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

bully4life said:


> Im gonna give it a shot this spring/summer and see what happens.Its to good to pass up. Also there is no daily limit on these things, imagine catching 100-150 pounds and loading up the freezer...i think I'm hooked already


Yeah, I'd say go for it! I just read that they're known for growing up to 100 pounds! OMG! :shocked:


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

liquid said:


> Yeah, I'd say go for it! I just read that they're known for growing up to 100 pounds! OMG! :shocked:


Wow!!!,,,the gears are turning !


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Shoot, you could eat them also. someone should great a marketing campaign for these guys so people will fish them and help control them. Not only can you feed your dogs but you can help save the waterways:



> Asian carp are generally considered better eating than common carp, and they are prized as food in Asia, where they have been farmed for more than 1,000 years.


Asian Carp: Freshwater Species of the Week – News Watch


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

xellil said:


> Shoot, you could eat them also. someone should great a marketing campaign for these guys so people will fish them and help control them. Not only can you feed your dogs but you can help save the waterways:
> 
> 
> 
> Asian Carp: Freshwater Species of the Week – News Watch


Very true !


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

xellil said:


> Shoot, you could eat them also. someone should great a marketing campaign for these guys so people will fish them and help control them. Not only can you feed your dogs but you can help save the waterways:
> 
> 
> 
> Asian Carp: Freshwater Species of the Week – News Watch


Yup!
People see the carp as a problem... I see FOOD! :wink:

Illinois launches Asian carp anti-hunger program - Yahoo! News
Illinois Launches Asian Carp Anti-Hunger Program | Fox News

It apparently tastes very good, light and mild - with the consistency of salmon.
Louisiana created a program that's canning carp and sending it to Haiti. Now that's something good coming out of all this. :smile:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I have been thinking about this as well! I asked a few people on a raw feeding facebook page and they said it was fine.

There is a lake about an hour from us that is over run with Carp. They have bow
Hunting tournaments but they just throw the fish away!!! I am going to get Drew to take his bow and boat and get me some fish


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I was just thinking about this, I live within walking distance of the Wabash and I think they have finally made it to the wabash river, I just wish I had a boat but either way I am planning on doing fishing this year for dogfood since I normally catch and release but now I will keep for the pup. Anyone know of any fish I should not be feeding from my area?


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

Elliehanna said:


> I was just thinking about this, I live within walking distance of the Wabash and I think they have finally made it to the wabash river, I just wish I had a boat but either way I am planning on doing fishing this year for dogfood since I normally catch and release but now I will keep for the pup. Anyone know of any fish I should not be feeding from my area?


check this out 2011 Illinois Fish Advisory


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

yea that is not in my area by the look its just south of my county on the wabash and the lakes I go to are not listed

its good to know though, I will just not keep the predators then I guess to be safe, I normally fish for panfish anyhow, and catfish, dont think catfish would be too good but carp are low in murcury anyhow so I guess they are ok if I can get them, glad I don't eat fish lol


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

So I was reading older posts about how carp are not human grade food and no good. And this is compleatly different. I've talked to fishermen I know and they have told me they kind of taste like Salmon and have the same texture. They have also advised that they are VERY boney, which wont be terrible for the dogs. I know lake Erie, which I'm about an hour away from has been reported to be over run with asian carp. It would definatly help the pocket book if I could catch some of my own fish. If they are a delicacy in asia, shouldn't they be considered human food? I just want to feed my pups good stuff, not something they will get nothing out of. Can they eat the entier fish (of any kind?). We also catch alot of bluegill and catfish. A few others that I would have to ask my bf or dad about the name. 

Can fish be a big part of the raw diet? 

Can fish be a big part of a raw diet for cats?


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Makovach said:


> So I was reading older posts about how carp are not human grade food and no good. And this is compleatly different. I've talked to fishermen I know and they have told me they kind of taste like Salmon and have the same texture. They have also advised that they are VERY boney, which wont be terrible for the dogs. I know lake Erie, which I'm about an hour away from has been reported to be over run with asian carp. It would definatly help the pocket book if I could catch some of my own fish. If they are a delicacy in asia, shouldn't they be considered human food? I just want to feed my pups good stuff, not something they will get nothing out of. Can they eat the entier fish (of any kind?). We also catch alot of bluegill and catfish. A few others that I would have to ask my bf or dad about the name.
> 
> Can fish be a big part of the raw diet?
> 
> Can fish be a big part of a raw diet for cats?


Asian carp is a good fish to eat. High in omega-3 and low in mercury. 
I'd imagine making fish a big part of a raw diet is no different than making chicken a big part of the diet. Make sense? You still want variety, but variety comes over time. You wanna make sure that your dogs are getting enough nutrients overall. 
With fish, however, you might wanna make sure too much fish doesnt give your dog cannonbutt. Especially if its an oily fish.
I think some forum members here feed fish pretty often, so maybe they'll come and chime in. :smile:

Cat are different. I believe cats need protein that are high in taurine, which would be lots of red meat and heart meat. Hopefully someone who feeds cats will come along and answer that question, though, because I dont own any cats so I dont have the experience to offer any more advice.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

They are fine to eat if prepared right. They aren't fun to fish. In fact that are very annoying! They attack virtual any bait thrown in the water. They aren't fighters so it's no fun bringing them in. I do not like reeling them in. In some places it is against the law to throw them back but you end up with so many in such a short amount of time.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good fishing to you. Its great there is no bag limits because they are invading species. 

Now if only we had lambs running amuck on the environment...I would be ALL OVER that! LMAO


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

bridget246 said:


> They are fine to eat if prepared right. They aren't fun to fish. In fact that are very annoying! They attack virtual any bait thrown in the water. They aren't fighters so it's no fun bringing them in. I do not like reeling them in. In some places it is against the law to throw them back but you end up with so many in such a short amount of time.


Well this sounds like a good fish food for the dogs to me! If they don't fight to reel in and they attack almost anything you throw out, then I should have no problem getting some fish for the pups!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Good fishing to you. Its great there is no bag limits because they are invading species.
> 
> Now if only we had lambs running amuck on the environment...I would be ALL OVER that! LMAO


We don't have lambs, but where we live we are surrounded by 4 phesant farms. Someone broke into them all breaking off the locks and letting all the birds loose. There were 1000's of them running a much and you could drive down the road and just pick them up almost. It was wild! And it was a "kill as many as you want" ordeal. So we had alot of pheasent lol Alot of them get hit on the road. and they arent too flighty or smart. they would walk right up to the dogs.


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

Makovach said:


> Well this sounds like a good fish food for the dogs to me! If they don't fight to reel in and they attack almost anything you throw out, then I should have no problem getting some fish for the pups!


If this goes good this summer, i may have a freezer on my Xmas list.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

bully4life said:


> If this goes good this summer, i may a freezer on my Xmas list.


My freezer is on my birthday wish list!


----------

